# Signal Officer - TELECOMMUNICATIONS ENGINEER



## Signal (Feb 4, 2012)

Hi all,

First of all, I want to thank you very much for this forum.

I have a question, please help me. 

I graduated Military Academy and my major is Management of Organisation but my qualification is „Signal Officer” (Communication and Information Technology). My qualification is on my Academic Transcript which is an Appendix to the Bachelor of Science Degree (Level 7).
In my opinion I am in accordance with Bachelor degree (Level 7) _"specialising in Information Technology (Computer Science, Information Systems or other Information Technology) OR Bachelor degree (Level 7) specialising in Electrical and Electronic Engineering and Technology"_ because my qualification is „Signal Officer” (Communication and Information Technology).

Also, in accordance with 1220.0 - ANZSCO - Australian and New Zealand Standard Classification of Occupations, First Edition, Revision 1 the qualification of: „Signal Officer” (Communication and Information Technology) is a counterpart for ANZSCO 263311 -TELECOMMUNICATIONS ENGINEER.

Designs and develops telecommunications systems, devices and products.

Skill Level: 1

Specialisation:

Signals Corps Officer (Army) (Aus) / Signals Officer (Army) (NZ)


My question is: Can be treated as TELECOMMUNICATIONS ENGINEER in Australia or New Zealand?

Thank you very much.


----------



## Signal (Feb 4, 2012)

So, .... my question is: Can be treated as TELECOMMUNICATIONS ENGINEER for visa - Skilled Migrant Category (SMC) in Australia or New Zealand ?

Thank you very much.


----------

